# Pandorea flowers...



## speciespython (Oct 7, 2005)

Our large clmber, a Pandorea, is in full flower at the moment, so i took a few shots this morning, unfortunetly i didn't get the whole of the plant, which is coverin a duck yard....very large....

*Wall of White* 





* White Bells* 




(any good ideas for a title?   )





thank you for looking,
laura


----------

